# Antiseptic application method for high strung dog



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

My dog got into scuffle with my MiL's cat (people can't shut doors in my house). He's got some cuts from the cat and cat paws are dirty things. The cat is perfectly okay though.

I have some antiseptic, petco brand. Active ingredient is chlorhexidine gluconate. I can't really afford to take him to the vet unless I have to and I don't believe these tiny scratches are posing much danger yet. 

He's already high strung as it is and when I tried to use a cotton swab to get some of the stuff on his chin he freaked and acted like he would bite though I don't believe he would. He's laying on my shoulder now like he usually does. I gave him two treats while I was trying to apply some with the swab and it was too hard to maneuver. I ended up spraying a puddle of it in my hand and caught him under the chin to apply what I could. Probably not the cleanest method but I didn't get bit and he got a treat.

He seems pretty upset, he's actually scared of the cats. But this cat up and clawed him in the face cause he was walking by (yeah, seriously) and so my dog took after the cat. So having to deal with that drama now (it's always my dog's fault, you know).

People ask me why I don't really like cats :I


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

You're actually disinfecting your hand while you do his chin, not a by the book method, but clean enough. Keep an eye out for redness & swelling, an infection might mean a trip to the vet. Send the bill to the cat. 

I've had a terrier or 3 in the 20 pound range around for a lot of years, there's the occasional incident, and once in a while they play rough. Of course the one who's a spazz with toes breaks off a nail, the one who doesn't like having his backside touched gets impacted anal glands, and so on. Can't switch it around so you guys mess up a part you don't mind having handled, now can ya? 

Sounds like you've got a workaround for the chin issue, sometimes this is what it takes. A little treat distraction can go a long way towards making it easier for everyone involved. Neosporin works just as well if you run out, that, benadryl as well as several other things are in my terrier repair kit.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Could you hold food in your hand and let him nibble at it (so don't just give him a treat) and then while he is distracted get his chin with the swab? 

This way he gets something nice, and his mind is taken off what you are doing for several seconds.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Neosporin might be a good idea  Do you mean the benedryl cream? It definitely seems like the ones who have the issues get problems directly related to them -_- I tried brushing this boy's teeth the other night and almost lost my finger. I was pretty tempted to just chase him around with the tooth brush though, he was mad at it.

I might try that with some peanut butter to further distract him :3 thanks, you two!

I know the cut isn't all that bad but when we had the kittens one of them was playing rough, as kittens do, and got a scratch on the leg. It got super infected before we even knew it and was just awful. I don't wanna mess around with his little chin or mouth area at all.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

The benadryl is the children's chewables, good for bee & wasp stings, spider bites & such. 1mg per pound, dogs sometimes do stupid things, like trying to eat bees.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Tolak said:


> The benadryl is the children's chewables, good for bee & wasp stings, spider bites & such. 1mg per pound, dogs sometimes do stupid things, like trying to eat bees.


I believe that lol Mine aren't exactly the brightest. This particular dog cannot swim and even with a life vest sinks -_-; So they're not allowed outside too often.

I'm gonna pick some of that stuff up though. Good to have around for these mutts :3


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Honestly it doesn't look that bad.

Do you think you could maybe get some coconut oil on there instead? You could rub it on his chin and he would probably really enjoy the taste.

Coconut oil is a natural antiseptic/anti-fungal. It should keep the area clean and it will not hurt him


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, that doesn't look bad. A little swipe of Neosporin, or if you can get a cotton swab of hydrogen peroxide and dab the wound so it bubbles, he'll be good to go. My vet would just let that breathe, after. It's good to clean them, but cat scratches aren't all that dangerous unless they are puncture wounds. Bites are no joke, though!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

It looks as though it has healed up pretty good. He's lucky he got away with scratches where he did though. I was so worried the cat was going to get him in the eye or something, that's my biggest fear with the dogs and cats. Most of the cats can kick this dog's butt. My other pom is quite a bit stronger and has rolled cats on their back before.


----------

